# comment upload un fichier sur app store?



## Antony Panico (21 Décembre 2011)

salut a tout le monde
j'ai crée une application ipad mais mon problème c'est que je n'arrive pas a upload sur app store
merci pour vous aide


----------



## pepeye66 (21 Décembre 2011)

Ben dans ce cas précis, il te faut prendre contact avec Apple !


----------

